# Dogcrate wanted Dahab



## evanna (May 13, 2011)

Hi Anyone who has a dogcrate for sale second hand?? size 70hight75 depth 60 width.

Has to be an IATA aproved one. Can also pick up in CAIRO

GRATEFUL for any tips or help. Cant find it here in South Sinai..


----------

